

Ask HN: meteor.js apps you're working on. And why. - rayhano

Start with the name of the app, when you started and what help you need, please. Keep some consistent structure to the posts.
======
rayhano
Wigwamm <http://old.wigwamm.com> \- Nov 12 - making the app fast/ take less
time to load.

Wigwamm is an auction for rental property every Monday night. In real-time.

The design takes into account that most users will be mobile, but many that
browse the 'catalogue' will likely be at work on an XP/IE7 combination.

So we've got a problem with graceful degradation of the app. And the initial
load time sucks. Any thoughts?

Comments on the general concept are welcomed too.

More info at <http://blog.wigwamm.com>

~~~
sofisticated
Have you tried stripping out meteor? Your app is simple enough to not need the
endless polling.

~~~
cjbprime
What makes you say that Meteor does "endless polling"? It's reactive.

~~~
rayhano
Sorry for the late reply. Open the console or open any meteor app in a mobile
browser.

Seems a 'dirty' way to achieve real-time. Surely there's a more
intelligent/efficient method to be found?

